# Blue Dragon Charters Stripers Sat



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

After looking at the weather I decided that the small scouting trip i had orginized should wait for a bit till the weather chilled for a min and made it a better ride. Thant didn't work too well so we left and made a slow ride to the ocean aganst some short waves and cold temps. Our first stop was a spot that had produced in the past but haden't held fish for a few years.......two drifts later seems like it wasn't holding again so we moved on. The next spot was the ticket the spinning rods took a strong bend and it was on we were bailing striper from 30 lbs to 41 lbs we quickly reached our limit and released a few more to inclued a specal guest star a release citation bluefish ( 36 in). So in the end we left late came back early and managed to scratch out a limit and release even more.


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Now that is the kind of day to have fishing. Sounds like the rid out and in was not to bad. Wind sure was up today (monday). Not a good day to be out I bet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet and congrats on the bluefish


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awsome day fishin there.. Man i miss striped bass fishing...


----------

